# Wife asked me to build this console, how would you join it?



## jmwhosh (Feb 15, 2010)

My wife asked me to build this console table. I've started with some rough 5/4 white oak, as I'm going I'm trying to decide the best way to join it. Here are my thoughts, let me konw what you think.

--I think my idea is to join the legs to the tabletop by essentially creating a big mortise/tenon and glueing up. The question there is does that provide enough lateral strength to keep it 'sturdy'.

--I think the bottom has more stability as the 'cross beam' piece is pegged on the outside and the shelf is supporting the inside so I feel that should be pretty stable.

--I think the bottom shelf is probably attached the same way as the legs, with a large mortise/tenon

Also, when I say mortise/tenon, I don't know if I'm using the right words here. Basically I'm saying create a dado that doesn't run all the way to the end of the table so you don't see the groove from the profile. I feel like doing it that way gives the glue a better chance to work because I'll have a little of wood grain to glue instead of just the end grain.

So thoughts? what do you see?


----------



## jmwhosh (Feb 15, 2010)

also yhou can't really tell from this pic, but that cross piece goes all the way across and the bottom shelf sits on top of it


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

I think you're on the right track.

If it was me, I would join the legs to the top using through tenons, probably two of them each end. I might also wedge them, but be careful not to create too much pressure side-to-side and split the top piece.

I would join the bottom stretcher (the "cross piece" under the bottom shelf) using tusked tenons. If you don't know what I mean, do an internet search on "tusked tenon" and plenty of pics will come up. I've done tusked tenons on a few pieces. Done correctly, the stretcher will preclude a lot of lateral pressure at those top joints when the tusks are wedged in tightly to the stretcher.


----------



## jmwhosh (Feb 15, 2010)

do you just wedge the tusk? does it not come out, I guess as long as theres enough pressure on it. you wouldnt also try and glue the tusk in…...right?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

The dado that doesn't run the whole way is usually referred to as a "stopped dado" or "housing joint", it would be a good one to integrate into the design both on top and legs, if you are intent on keeping that perpendicular cross piece. Unless you feel like doing sliding dovetails.


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

> do you just wedge the tusk? does it not come out, I guess as long as theres enough pressure on it. you wouldnt also try and glue the tusk in…...right?
> 
> - Josh


I don't glue the tusks in. If they loosen up just a bit with seasonal wood movement, I just tap them back tight. You could glue them, I suppose.

Having said that, tusked tenons are good for furniture that needs to be tight when set up, but can be disassembled and moved.

The console table you pictured above could easily be made to be nice and tight when assembled, but easily broken down into four easily-transported components for moving. But, that's a design decision you would need to make.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

From the style, I would do through tenons on the top, contrast wedge ( put the stress against the grain) 
I would do a shallow stop dado for both the legs to top and shelf to legs.


----------

